# Raging



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

-


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Do some blow and call up some hookers.


----------



## Angelica (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

8)


----------



## JessMess (Jan 8, 2009)

drink a beer listen to music and sing along


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah chuck on some angry music or whatever and scream the lyrics or something. Look in the mirror while doing so and you'll prob end up laughing and no longer feel angry.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

-


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

--


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

-


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

-


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Well I thought I was a few different people. Turns out I was right- Im three different people. I just smoked salvia and they all popped out, so hopefully I'm just down to one now and normal like I should be.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Well I thought I was a few different people. Turns out I was right- Im three different people. I just smoked salvia and they all popped out, so hopefully I'm just down to one now and normal like I should be.


Salvia's bad. Whenever I smoked that after onset of DP I'd become convinced that everything between that moment and the last time I smoked was an hallucination.

I smoked pot for the first time since June last night. I had the mental breakdown to beat all mental breakdowns. Panic, memory loss, suicidal thoughts...I was pretty sure something bad would happen, but my girlfriend was here and we had never smoked together before. Good thing she took care of me and pumped me up with enough klonopin to stop a bad acid trip. I woke up fine this morning.

Psychoactive drugs + Depersonalization disorder = -(Good)


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Man, you guys are brave to still be doing that stuff when you feel this way. I'm terrified to even touch caffeine or alcohol let along anything stronger.

Drugs were never my thing though - i'm too much of a control freak to handle them.


----------



## Angelica (Jan 30, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Well I thought I was a few different people. Turns out I was right- Im three different people. I just smoked salvia and they all popped out, so hopefully I'm just down to one now and normal like I should be.


Don't worry. I don't think Salvia would suddenly just make me one person to be honest, although I've never tried it.

? Big hugs for you.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Angelica said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > Well I thought I was a few different people. Turns out I was right- Im three different people. I just smoked salvia and they all popped out, so hopefully I'm just down to one now and normal like I should be.
> ...


Salvia is a crazy dissociative that will do many strange and unpredictable things.


----------



## Angelica (Jan 30, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Salvia is a crazy dissociative that will do many strange and unpredictable things.


We better not take it then, what does Salvia feel like?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

First you feel sort of outside your body, then you have weird thoughts, maybe uncontrollable laughter, then you trip.

The trip involves complete detachment from reality, vivid, dream-like hallucinations, etc, etc. It usually lasts 5-10 minutes, but subjectively it feels much longer. It is legal, but not recommended.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> Man, you guys are brave to still be doing that stuff when you feel this way. I'm terrified to even touch caffeine or alcohol let along anything stronger.
> 
> Drugs were never my thing though - i'm too much of a control freak to handle them.


haha i know what u mean about the alchohol im scared itll make things worse
same goes for drugs


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Angelica said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > Well I thought I was a few different people. Turns out I was right- Im three different people. I just smoked salvia and they all popped out, so hopefully I'm just down to one now and normal like I should be.
> ...


Thanks Angelica.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> First you feel sort of outside your body, then you have weird thoughts, maybe uncontrollable laughter, then you trip.
> 
> The trip involves complete detachment from reality, vivid, dream-like hallucinations, etc, etc. It usually lasts 5-10 minutes, but subjectively it feels much longer. It is legal, but not recommended.


I remember thinking about how there were several "me's" in the room. I remember thinking that it seemed normal and I was wondering when Id start tripping.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

My friend became convinced that there was some sort of "ceiling" preventing him from standing up. Another saw sonic the hedgehog. One was sucked into a realm of strange geometric shapes. A fourth was transported to the Wimbeldon and was king. Psychedelics are so scary/cool because you never know what you're gonna get. I did my time, tried them out; I'm done with that sh!t.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I like the escape.


----------

